# female mating displays with owner? How to interact with her?



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

hi! Our pet Phoebe is squatting down, making nesting coos, trying to get me to touch her back and chest. She has a history of reproductive problems and has had deslorelin implants to discourage laying. How do you handle your pet pigeon to discourage this? Which are social and which are come-hither behaviors? She bobs her head and puts her beak between our fingers--normal social? She pushes her breast onto surfaces so I can't pick her up--sexual? What ways can I spend time with her? My significant other and I don't want to leave her in her cage all the time but don't want her to get sick again as she nearly died last time. How do owners of single pet pigeons avoid giving them the wrong message? What is normal pigeon nonverbal social behavior? Thanks!


----------

